# what is the ICD 10 code for diabetes with manifestation,uncontrolled



## metheleo (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
i HAVE THIS MAJOR DOUBT REGARDING THE DIABETES CODE with manifestation and uncontrolled. I find that 2 codes are required to fully describe the condition , one with the type with manifestation and the second code for hyperglycemia.
would like to know if this is correct
thanku sithara


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 24, 2015)

Uncontrolled does necessarily mean hypergylcemia.  Without clear documentation of hyperglycemia I would not support using the diabetes with hyperglycemia code.


----------



## espressoguy (Oct 2, 2015)

We just had this discussion in our office yesterday. Like Debra, I took the position that uncontrolled does not necessarily mean hyperglycemia. As I researched further, I discovered I was wrong. 

http://journal.ahima.org/2012/05/16/coding-diabetes-mellitus-in-icd-10-cm-4/



> Diabetes mellitus codes are no longer classified as controlled or uncontrolled. Instead ICD-10-CM classifies inadequately controlled, out of control, and poorly controlled diabetes mellitus by type with hyperglycemia.


----------



## anne32 (Oct 19, 2015)

We went over this in depth at an ICD-10 bootcamp presented by Optum. This is what they said, 

"The concepts of "inadequately controlled", "poorly controlled", "out of control" in documentation should be interpreted as hyperglycemia, or better yet, documented as hyperglycemia and or state what the elevated blood sugar value is". 

"True or False.  If the provider documents that the patient's diabetes is out of control, you wont be able to get to the right code diagnosis in ICD-10.
    -False. By documenting out of control, you would code diabetes with hyperglycemia."

Optum is very reputable and this is what they taught us and how we are coding in our office. Hopefully this helps!


----------



## TheStephCode (Oct 19, 2015)

Code your dm with manifestation first followed by the code for dm with hyperglycemia.

This document from AHIMA states "Instead of classifying as controlled or uncontrolled, ICD-10-CM classifies inadequately controlled, out of control, and poorly controlled diabetes mellitus by type with hyperglycemia."

I've seen numerous resources agree with this, including AAPC who crosswalks uncontrolled dm to E10.65 (Type I with hyperglycemia) and E11.65 (Type II with hyperglycemia)


----------

